# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Còn mớ PLC mitsubishi FX1s thanh lý đây ạ

## quangroom

E còn 1 mớ plc mitsu FX1s-10mt, 14mt và mr như hình  : ĐÃ BÁN
Hàng nhật tháo máy nhé các cụ , chất lượng bảo đảm 
Các cụ nt hoặc alo cho e nhé , e ít lên diễn đàn

----------


## quangroom

Chỉ còn 5 em FX1s 10 mt,mr , các bác nhanh tay nào

----------


## quangroom

Còn mấy con này ạ , hàng tháo máy , chất lượng miễn bàn nhé các bác

- FX1s 40mt : Đã bán 
-         30mt : 
-         14mt : 
- modul mở rộng :

----------


## quangroom

FX1s 30mt có gạch , bác nào cần gì thì hú nhé

----------


## jeanvaljean

10 va 14 mt con ko bác, em muôn lấy mỗi loại 2 con

----------

quangroom

----------


## quangroom

e còn loại 10 , 14mr thôi ạ, bác lấy e bớt cho , có cần thì alo hoặc nt cho e nhé , e ít lên diễn đàn

----------


## jeanvaljean

Thanks bác, em dùng phát xung nên MR ko dùng dc

----------


## quangroom

MẤy con 40mt có gạch hết rồi , còn mấy con 10,14 mr , cụ nào lấy hết e để giá ==> ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Mớ FX1s 10,14mr khách quen em lấy hết rồi nhé , Tks các bác

----------


## quangroom

về thêm mấy còn FX1N-40MT , bác nào quan tâm thì nt hoặc alo nhé

----------


## quangroom

Còn 2 con 1n-40mt, ai hốt alo e nhé --> đã bán

----------


## quangroom

còn 1 em Fx3s-14mt/ds, hàng 99%  : đã bán
Đính kèm 66967
Đính kèm 66968

----------


## quangroom

E về thêm 2 con 1n 40mt và 2 con 1s 30mt , mấy bữa hết hàng các cụ hỏi dữ quá, cụ nào cần alo e nhé , dạo này hơi bận ko có nhà, ai lấy e sắp xếp mang hàng tới nhà luôn. 

1n-40mt : 1tr8/1 , còn 1 con




1s-30mt : đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Up buổi đêm

----------


## quangroom

Update :  1s 30mt đã đi 1 em , còn 2 e 40mt và 1 e 30mt nhé các cụ

----------


## quangroom

Up ngày mới

----------


## quangroom

Up tiếp cho nhanh, dạo này e có time nhiều ^^

----------


## quangroom

Up tiếp ngày mớip

----------


## quangroom

Sắp tết rồi , nhanh tay các cụ ơi

----------


## quangroom

Còn con này bác nào cân không , có ship tận nơi : 3tr2
Hàng japan tháo máy 99% như mới , 




Em này 2tr5 nè

----------


## quangroom

Fs1s 14mt 99% tháo máy japan : Đã bán
Xài nguồn 24v
Đính kèm 70444
Đính kèm 70445

Tặng kèm cục nguồn nhỏ xinh 24v 0.65A của omron

----------


## quangroom

Úp lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## quangroom

e up tiếp ngày mới

----------


## quangroom

Còn 2 con FX1N-40mt Đã bán
bác nào cân alo ( hàng đẹp ) chưa chụp hình

----------


## quangroom

Em Up tiep

----------


## quangroom

đã bán

----------


## ngocbh2001

mình cũng có 1 con,muốn  học lập trình nhưng không có cáp ,bạn nào có chia cho mình 1 sợi

----------


## hankien

Chào bác ngocbh2001, bác cần cáp lập trình nào? E có cáp ạ. Inbox nhe bác

----------


## quangroom

Còn mấy con FX3s cho bác nào cần : hàng nhật 98%

Fx3s- 14MT/ES :  đã bán. ( nguồn 110~220)





FX3S-14MT/DS: đã bán.  ( dùng nguồn 24v)



FX3S-30MT/ES : đã bán.

----------


## quangroom

Còn mấy con 3G, ai lấy Zalo e nhé 
Fx3G-60M : ĐÃ BÁN  ( có 2 )
Fx3G-40M : ĐÃ BÁN  ( có 1 )

----------


## ngocbh2001

có cáp cho dong fx1 không bác chủ

----------


## quangroom

Em ko có bán cáp bác ơi

----------


## quangroom

Còn 2 em giá : 1tr7/1. ( còn 1 )

----------


## quangroom

Nhanh tay lên các cụ

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nhanh tay lên các cụ


giá hơi cao nên các cụ vẫn chậm lắm cụ ah. k nhanh được.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## quangroom

> giá hơi cao nên các cụ vẫn chậm lắm cụ ah. k nhanh được.


E bán rồi bác ạ  :Smile: )

----------

